# Problem: Crossdev für Mops520 - emerge portage (coreutils)

## intux

Hi,

ich habe mir eine crossdev Umgebung aufgesetzt (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/handbook/ - Stand 10.05) und in das development dateisystem folgendes installiert:

# xmerge uclibc

# xmerge busybox

# xmerge baselayout

# xmerge dropbear

# xmerge portage

Die Installation von coreutils (und auch findutils) bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/work/coreutils-6.10/lib'

depbase=`echo areadlink-with-size.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        i486-gentoo-linux-uclibc-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -Os -pipe -MT areadlink-with-size.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o areadlink-with-size.o areadlink-with-size.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

depbase=`echo base64.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`;\

        i486-gentoo-linux-uclibc-gcc -std=gnu99  -I.      -Os -pipe -MT base64.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o base64.o base64.c &&\

        mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po

In file included from ./stdio.h:33,

                 from areadlink-with-size.c:25:

/usr/i486-gentoo-linux-uclibc/usr/include/stdio.h:644: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '(' token

/usr/i486-gentoo-linux-uclibc/usr/include/stdio.h:644: error: conflicting types for 'rpl_fseeko'

./stdio.h:277: error: previous declaration of 'rpl_fseeko' was here

make[2]: *** [areadlink-with-size.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/work/coreutils-6.10/lib'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/work/coreutils-6.10/lib'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2848:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Hat jemand schon einmal den gleichen Fehler bekommen? Wieso ist rpl_fseeko bereits definiert?

make.conf (crossdev)

```
CFLAGS="-Os -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i486-gentoo-linux-uclibc"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

UCLIBC_CPU="ELAN"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

USE="-* minimal"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard"

```

----------

## bell

Hallo,

ich hatte bei meinen letzten Versuchen ein embedded-Gentoo aufzusetzen den selben Fehler gehabt. 

Die Installation von sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 hat aber funktioniert.

----------

## intux

Danke - jetzt funzts!   :Wink: 

...diese Möglichkeit gilt für coreutils als auch für findutils!

Für alle Newbies: Falls ihr den oben beschriebenen Fehler bei der Installation von coreutils oder findutils erhaltet, dann maskiert einfach das jeweils aktuelle stable release.

/etc/portage/package.mask (bzw. die package.mask der crossdev Umgebung)

```
>=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10

>=sys-apps/findutils-4.3
```

----------

